# disk changer STUCK!! HELP



## kellymarie05 (May 25, 2009)

Hello, I have an LG LHT874 home theater system.

Here is the chain of events that has led me to here!

It's a 5 disk changer, and I had two disks in..
I was removing the 2nd disk from the changer, and instead of hitting the button which would close the changer properly, I hit the off button, hoping the disk changer would close.. it didnt.

When I turned it back on to close it properly, I hit the button which would do so, but it wouldn't fully close all the way, it closes till it's about an inch away from going completely closed. I've tried several different things in order to get it closed, but it wont. The disk 1 holder, is stuck inside the DVD player, and I can not get it out.

I called LG technical support, and the tech support guy, instructed me to unplud the system, and to hold down the power button, to reset it, it did not work. 

I'd like to try and fix it myself if possible..

any suggestions, please help me, i'll be very greatful!

kelly


----------

